
Show HN: Bootrino – multi-cloud server boot via HTTPS - andrewstuart
http://www.bootrino.com/prelaunch/index.html
======
xxdesmus
"multi-cloud server boot via HTTP"

HTTP? ... I know you don't mean that, but perhaps a poor choice of slogan.

~~~
andrewstuart
Updated to show HTTPS

